# yoga in Frigiliana/Nerja



## limelight (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to the forum and new to Frigiliana 
I've been searching on this forum for some info on yoga classes either in Frigiliana (would be best) or in Nerja but couldn't realy find anything. Do you know of any places?

Would love to hear from you 

Anna


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Anna, and welcome. There is a regular to the forum who lives in Frigiliana, I'm sure he will be along soon to advise you.

You have certainly landed up in a beautiful part of the world!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Anna, and welcome. There is a regular to the forum who lives in Frigiliana, I'm sure he will be along soon to advise you.
> 
> You have certainly landed up in a beautiful part of the world!



Well, there are plenty of places in Malaga city and Malaga region, but I don't know about Frigiliana. Here are two links that show centres in Malaga. I would advise choosing a couple and asking them if they have a place near you or know of anyone. That's a good way to do things in Spain anyway!
..:: YOGAES.com - Yoga - Centros de Málaga - Yoga ::..

Centros, clases, cursos de Yoga en Málaga


----------



## limelight (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for all sugestions 

I've found quite a few places doing yoga courses around but the nearest so far is Maro - something called 'Yoga on the beach' 

Still, I'll be on a lookout for some good news from lovely Frigi or Nerja.

Best, 
Anna


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

limelight said:


> Thanks for all sugestions
> 
> I've found quite a few places doing yoga courses around but the nearest so far is Maro - something called 'Yoga on the beach'
> 
> ...


Hola,

How do. Yep live in frig there are new courses stating at the local centre in Frig called Dynamic Yoga. My wife is interested in going but i'll have to check with her with regards to when its on. maybe you can both do a gym buddy thing?

D


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Hola,
> 
> How do. Yep live in frig there are new courses stating at the local centre in Frig called Dynamic Yoga. My wife is interested in going but i'll have to check with her with regards to when its on. maybe you can both do a gym buddy thing?
> 
> D


Boss has just told me Mon or Tues morning or a Thursday evening and she would love to go along (she's a bit nervous of starting i think but don't let on i told you;-)

D


----------



## limelight (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Drooby 

That would be in the gimnasio, right? i've spotted the dynamic yoga leaflets around, guess that might be it. 
I'm not sure how dynamic I'd like that yoga to be  but being a photographer - my back starts killing me. 

I'll have a busy working weekend in Granada so Mon is definitely off for me but I guess I could start on Tues morning (if that's more like my morning, not other people's morning  )
I'd join your boss with pleasure!


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

limelight said:


> Hi Drooby
> 
> That would be in the gimnasio, right? i've spotted the dynamic yoga leaflets around, guess that might be it.
> I'm not sure how dynamic I'd like that yoga to be  but being a photographer - my back starts killing me.
> ...


Hi sorry for the delay getting back to you been a manic weekend. If you want to meet up with her for a coffee first just PM me. She said she's happy to meet and get started.

D


----------

